# Old Lisbon ---> Portugal



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Chiado*



















A very ancient shop








































































"Armazéns do Chiado" thats a good Shoping Center/ Mall









Panorama from "Armazéns do Chiado"













































Criminal Court











*Baixa-Pombalina / Pombaline downtown*





































Totta & Açores Bank









Augusta Street (one of the most important street in the old zone of Lisbon)






































One painting from Terreiro do Paço










Terreiro do Paço





































Trunfal Arch





























Statue of the King José I





























*Avenida da Liberdade / Avenue of Liberty*

O eixo central de lisboa corresponde a um conjunto de avenidas onde se situa grande parte das empresas, bancos , lojas etc da cidade de Lisboa, vejam as fotos:

Restauradores Square





























Avenida liberdade / Avenue of Liberty







































































































































































































































































I hope you like this maravelous european city:cheers:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

gorgeous!
i wanna learn portuguese!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Beautiful.


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> gorgeous!
> i wanna learn portuguese!


:yes: 
If you want, i can help you..


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

tuga14 said:


> :yes:
> If you want, i can help you..



haha awesome! u sure?


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

pretty charming place.


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> haha awesome! u sure?


Yes i´m sure, i´m portuguese, i know the language, so i can help!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Lisbon has such beautiful pavements... they put into shame those of every Italian city.


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

federicoft said:


> Lisbon has such beautiful pavements... they put into shame those of every Italian city.


it's the portuguese traditional "calçada". You can also find it in Brasil


----------

